# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Tajo >  Barragem de Povoa

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Después de visitar Apartadura, paré en este embalse, que se encuentra en la Ribeira de Nisa, afluente del Tajo, que tiene una capacidad de 22 hectómetros cúbicos, y se construyó en 1928. Os subo el reportaje:

Empiezo por el cartel que había en el pretil:



Las siguientes están todas tomadas desde la presa:















Continúo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Aquí va la segunda serie:













Esto es todo, muchas gracias por la atención y un saludo cordial.

----------


## FEDE

Gracias por las fotos Los terrines, para tener la edad que tiene se conserva bastante bien.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias por el reportaje Los Terrines.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por las fotos, Los Terrines, preciosas.
Preciosa también, esta presa, sobre todo, por la edad que tiene, 83 años, ni más ni menos :EEK!: .

----------


## ben-amar

Es cierto que se conserva bastante bien y qse le ve con un buen nivel pero.......¿donde esta la gente de mantenimiento?  Parece un poco abandonada.
Gracias, Los Terrines, por este reportaje.

----------

